# Waxstock 2022 indoor car space ticket



## k1ngf1sher (Apr 16, 2016)

Evening DW.

Due to unforeseen circumstances I won't be able to attend this years top16 showdown.

I have two separate tickets for sale both face value 

1x indoor car space - driver and passenger £66.95

1x indoor car space - driver only £51.95 


Drop me a message if you're interested. I will send via special delivery as I don't want to risk tickets not arriving! 



Thanks,
Sergio


----------



## k1ngf1sher (Apr 16, 2016)

Seriously nobody interested? Can anyone help me out and put me in touch with the organisers? maybe get these tickets put back up for sale on the website!


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

just sent a guy a link to this, was looking for an indoor ticket.


----------



## k1ngf1sher (Apr 16, 2016)

Both tickets half price &#55357;&#56834; tough crowd! Last and final push.


----------

